# t.s Glen Strathallan



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

For those of you who are WSS member you will have noticed a nice pic of the *Glen Strathallan *on the cover of this months Marine News.

I have most of the history I need on her but would very much like to now what she got up to during WWII

Anybody got any info???

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

*Glen Strathallan*

As far as I can remember she was used as a minesweeper.
Cheers
Chris 
Ex King Teds 1962


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

No personal knowledge of this ship, but the following extracts from dive sites-- she was apparently purposely scuttled on the owner's instructions to form a diving reef?--

1)Glen Strathallan is pretty much over looked these days, but is a wreck that was purposely sunk for divers and isn't a million miles away from the Scylla.
She was built in 1928 as a 330-ton trawler, measuring 150ft by 22ft. After a short life as a trawler, a multi-millionaire by the name of Colby Cubbin bought her. He spent £30,000 converting her into a pleasure yacht (you got a lot more for that kind of money 75 years ago!)
*During WW2 she was commandeered by the Royal Navy and used as an Escort Ship.* She survived and was returned to her owner after the war. Mr Cubbin continued cruising until his death,
He requested in his will, that the ship then be used as a training ship for boys until past it's useful life and then was to be scuttled in deep water.
Fort Bovisand intervened and convinced the executor of the will to sink it near by for use by Divers as a training facility.
On 27 April 1970 she was sunk between Bovisand and the Mewstone. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

2)At the outbreak of the Second World War, the *Glen Strathallen was lent to the Royal Navy and refitted as an escort vessel*


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Chris/John

Thanks for the info

Regards

Chris - I was one of those trainee R/O's that came down from Norwood Technical college in 62.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Here seen as shown in the Marine News[WSS]
Nice piccie btw.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Ruud

Yes I agree - very nice pic

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Marine News*

How do I get a copy of the Marine News here in Canada?

Thanks.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Nova Scotian / Nigel .....



Nova Scotian said:


> How do I get a copy of the Marine News here in Canada?
> 
> Thanks.


Why not join the World Ship Society !

Take a look at the website (http://worldshipsociety.org/) where you will find all the info, including the contact details for the Canadian co-ordinator who resides in Vancouver.

Nigel : [/QUOTE] ... I was one of those trainee R/O's that came down from Norwood Technical college in 62. [/QUOTE]

Like you I was at Norwood Tech, from 1968 to 1970, and was due a 'cruise' on her, but she was condemmned just before we were du to go, so I missed out. Her engines weren't sunk with the hull, but ended up in the Science Museum in London.

Cheers

Andy

(25+ yr member WSS).


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Andy

Yes I had heard they were in the Science Museum

Must get up to the Smoke and see them sometime.

Have just posted a note on you Norwood Tech thread, I just remember that I have a pic of myself climbing on the Statue at the main entrance, will try and find it and post it on the N.T. thread

NigelC


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

Great Picture

I suspect there must be quite a few SN members who sailed on her in their training. When I was on her ( 1963/64) the master had previously sailed on all aft ships - you had to be fast with the basket fenders when leaving and arriving in the local at the london docks!


----------



## dick palmer (Jan 28, 2008)

waiwera said:


> Great Picture
> 
> I suspect there must be quite a few SN members who sailed on her in their training. When I was on her ( 1963/64) the master had previously sailed on all aft ships - you had to be fast with the basket fenders when leaving and arriving in the local at the london docks!


Waiwera
I see blogs from you around the place. Why Waiwera ? She has a special place in my heart. First ship after King Teds. Summer 1962 
Nine months voyage NZ, Aussie, Greece, Italy, France, UK, etc.
Snaith was the old man. Good memories. Worked hard and played hard !


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Lenton and Colledge list "Glen Strathallan" as an Anti-submarine Yacht, pennant No FY 010.


----------



## M1W (Mar 25, 2012)

Glen Strathallan when she was handed over to King Edwards VII N.C. was a coal burner. I spent two memorable weeks digging nutty slack out of her bunker holds along with other cadets. We also tore out the old wood linings from the fish hold. I remember coughing up plenty of black lumps as most of the coal had turned to dust. We cadets then went on holiday during which time the fish hold was converted to cadets accommodation and the engine was changed to diesel. Next term I had the pleasure of going around to Dover and a few trips up and down the Thames on her with Capts. Miller and Glen Griffiths. Happy Days!!


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

M1W said:


> Glen Strathallan when she was handed over to King Edwards VII N.C. was a coal burner. I spent two memorable weeks digging nutty slack out of her bunker holds along with other cadets. We also tore out the old wood linings from the fish hold. I remember coughing up plenty of black lumps as most of the coal had turned to dust. We cadets then went on holiday during which time the fish hold was converted to cadets accommodation and the engine was changed to diesel. Next term I had the pleasure of going around to Dover and a few trips up and down the Thames on her with Capts. Miller and Glen Griffiths. Happy Days!!


She was never diesel powered. She was converted from coal to oil burning but she retained her boiler and triple expansion steam engines.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Whilst in TS Arethusa 1956/58, the "Glen" was actually berthed alongside us for at least during my time aboard anyhow. I do recall going aboard Her, as we all did at times in one of of the rooms or even the old saloon or messdeck there was a Control instrument( Very like the one shown in "The cruel sea" used in Compass Rose) for the old WW2 Asdic system. So whether or not She was actually fitted with a dome underneath Her hull I have no idea. Could She have been used for Anti Submarine patrols perhaps?. I note John Shaw's post that She was used during WW2 for Escort Duties.


----------



## M1W (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes you are quite correct the boilers were oil fired. I think we used diesel oil to fire the boilers instead of coal.


----------



## Molyn (Jan 16, 2015)

I too trained on the Glen when I was at King Teds in 1966. Fond memories.


----------



## Cwatcher (Dec 7, 2013)

Photo of her attached in the process of being scuttled. I found this in a museum in Charlestown, Cornwall.


----------



## Pobydd (Nov 10, 2007)

Molyn said:


> I too trained on the Glen when I was at King Teds in 1966. Fond memories.


Ditto MAR XIV Summer 1967.


----------



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello guys what fond memories are rekindled on here.
I trained on the Arethusa from !958 - 1960 following 
old strawberry I bet you can remember shacs 
Captain Lemare to name but a few. Incidentally some 
of us had special duties my claim to fame was boiler boy
on the Glen Strathallan it was a dormitory for officers tied
up alongside The Arethusa with a large wooden fender 
between the two vessels large enough to walk on or use as a fishing platform. I carried coal from ashore and the ashes
back on a daily basis keeping the boiler going which provided the
heat for her cabins (Glen Strathallen) An honour for a 13yr old Lad.
Best Regards Canadian


----------

